# augmented reality goggles -- which features would you want?



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

EDIT: Here's my intro video! We're not all perfect (at reading the rules) 
https://vimeo.com/111002318

Hello! I'm new here and I'd like to request some feedback about a project I'm working on. So some friends and I are snowboarders and software developers (hard life...), and we're creating augmented reality goggles that will let you overlay features (friends' locations, maps, ride stats, ski lift wait times, video recording, ???, etc.) directly over your vision when you're wearing them.

Think the heads-up display in Top Gun, or scouters from Dragon Ball Z, but ski goggles, and not for killing people.

Speaking of killing people, I've talked to a lot of people about this idea, and many think they're dangerous/distracting. I agree, so me and my buddies made it so the only feature available while you're moving is your speed/altitude (and only if you turn those on). Everything else you can only do while standing still. Do you think this mitigates risk enough?

Anyhow, we've just finished our first prototype, and we'd like to hear from some you regarding which features you'd find most useful. If you feel like it, it would be cool if you'd take this survey (4 minutes!) and help us out.

Here's the survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ML6JXVN

If you think the mountain is a place to get away from technology, simply don't participate in the conversation :bleh:

Any negative/positive feedback? feel free to share here. Thanks!


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Youre about to get it. Forgot to follow the rules :hairy:


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

oh crap... how do I delete this post?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I want goggles which allow the user to be able to read the rules.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just post an intro vid in this thread - make it good. We had a stellar one recently, did everything right and got a great response.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

its more fun when you refuse but stick around to be mad though


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> its more fun when you refuse but stick around to be mad though


:laugh: QFT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Rules aside, I hate this idea.. %&^&** live in regular reality, not "augmented". 
How short is your attention span, anyway? 
How many tecno distractions do you need?

It's like you are trying to turn humanity into the $%^& Borg..

Rant over.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

video included!

we may now continue to destroy my idea.

see top of original post.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

deagol said:


> It's like you are trying to turn humanity into the $%^& Borg..
> 
> Rant over.


Umm... no.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Good so you want to invent this:

Snow2

good luck


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Michron90 said:


> Umm... no.


umm, yes, it starts with $hit like this. 
Stay at home and play video games.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Michron90 said:


> video included!
> 
> we may now continue to destroy my idea.
> 
> see top of original post.


Gee your link to your video doesn't work. Therefore you get shit on. This is the dumbest fucking idea and it's been done by at least 4 other companies. Which means once again some fucktards (that's you and your friends/company) didn't do your research. 

Why is this dumb? Because it takes away from the hands on first person experience to add more technology that doesn't need to exist on the slopes. "Oh I went 88mph generating 1.21 Jiggawatts of awesomeness while going 10000000000 feet per second off this MEGA BOOTER". 

Oh but I shouldn't be part of this conversation because I feel technology doesn't have a place on the mountain. Well news flash buddy, I ride more than you and your friends combined, I've seen this bad idea before, and let me tell you the more distractions you can give the average person on the hill the higher the risk factor goes. I'm waiting for the inevitable texting and collision to happen which will ultimately cause a lawsuit and raise the cost of resorts insurance driving up prices. 

Just stop! I mean fucking stop, it's a bad idea that has been done and companies are leaving it behind for a reason. If you've ever seen Shark Tank then you'll understand that you're solving a problem that doesn't exist and by doing so creating more problems.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

when everyone starts being a mod the place quickly starts looking like a whiney, inbred forum. w/e, its gonna be ok

all i know is u don't want xray gogs for seeing thru clothes, cuz i think you would mostly regret what you see! haha..maybe xray for seeing if there another tree comin behind this one...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Michron90 said:


> video included!
> 
> we may now continue to destroy my idea.
> 
> see top of original post.


"Derp!







Seems as if you forgot to include a video clip with your video clip! Did you say you were a programmer?


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ya I definitely agree with BA. There are no problems that are being solved. It has been attempted before and failed. There are already too many people out of control on the mountain and this would add more irresponsibility to rich people who think they're entitled to anything and everything. Excluding people that don't think technology on the mountain is a bad idea is not a smart thing to do. They are the ones that show the true problems to this idea.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Because it takes away from the hands on first person experience to add more technology that doesn't need to exist on the slopes.


Thanks for your feedback. Actually all the technology we're suggesting does exist. The problem is taking off your gloves, reaching into your pocket to fish out your phone/map/earbuds. We've integrated it all, handsfree, into goggles, which makes logistics easier and quicker, and leaves more time for shredding.

Also, we've done our research, and we're providing something pretty different from Airwave/Zeal/Snow2.

I talk about this in my video, which fucking Vimeo needs 30 minutes to "process" because I didn't pay them.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

lancemanly424 said:


> Ya I definitely agree with BA. There are no problems that are being solved. It has been attempted before and failed. There are already too many people out of control on the mountain and this would add more irresponsibility to rich people who think they're entitled to anything and everything. Excluding people that don't think technology on the mountain is a bad idea is not a smart thing to do. They are the ones that show the true problems to this idea.


Agree with that. Add texting feature to this shit and it will be pure free for all on the slopes.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Just a clarification about my posts on this: I am not one who thinks "technology" does not belong on the slopes. Everything we ride & wear is technology. But things like this are a distraction from the true experience, not to mention a safety hazard. And, yeah, it can help turn people into techno addicted zombies who don't know how to live in the moment. YMMV.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Michron90 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Actually all the technology we're suggesting does exist. The problem is taking off your gloves, reaching into your pocket to fish out your phone/map/earbuds. We've integrated it all, handsfree, into goggles, which makes logistics easier and quicker, and leaves more time for shredding.
> 
> Also, we've done our research, and we're providing something pretty different from Airwave/Zeal/Snow2.
> 
> I talk about this in my video, which fucking Vimeo needs 30 minutes to "process" because I didn't pay them.


The fuck can be different in you HUD. control it with power of thought ?
Oh wait perhaps it's a new layout of the intuitive menus that makes riding so much fun.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

deagol said:


> And, yeah, it can help turn people into techno addicted zombies who don't know how to live in the moment. YMMV.


Too late........we are already raising a generation.


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

I think this would possibly helpful in back country situations in some way though. Maybe help with gray light or help locate someone if theyre stuck in a treewell or something. Programming for practical use as opposed to leisure and games.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

Haha, no. The difference is we use a see-through display (like google glass) that allows you to interact with the UI using your sight alone.

Say I look at a ski lift. After .5 seconds, information (like line wait times) will pop up automatically. Or you look at a friend, and the option to call/text pops up without having to use your phone or other external hardware.

Of course, this all turns off when you're moving.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

lancemanly424 said:


> I think this would possibly helpful in back country situations in some way though. Maybe help with gray light or help locate someone if theyre stuck in a treewell or something. Programming for practical use as opposed to leisure and games.


That would be useful for backcountry indeed, especially for rescue if integrated with avy beacons.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Michron90 said:


> Haha, no. The difference is we use a see-through display (like google glass) that allows you to interact with the UI using your sight alone.
> 
> Say I look at a ski lift. After .5 seconds, information (like line wait times) will pop up automatically. Or you look at a friend, and the option to call/text pops up without having to use your phone or other external hardware.
> 
> Of course, this all turns off when you're moving.


The problem with this logic is that you would want to know which lift has more wait time while riding, so you can switch routes and take another lift. it's no use if you know the wait time when you already in the line no? 
and let me tell this shit has no place in snowboarding. Where it's need IMHO is skydiving. Cuz you want to have HUD with your ALT, Speed , GPS data and perhaps a glideslope inf. and some alerts to pull the cord and oxygen level for HALO. Instead of looking ad wrist all the time and guessing were u gonna land


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Michron90 said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Actually all the technology we're suggesting does exist. The problem is taking off your gloves, reaching into your pocket to fish out your phone/map/earbuds. We've integrated it all, handsfree, into goggles, which makes logistics easier and quicker, and leaves more time for shredding.
> 
> Also, we've done our research, and we're providing something pretty different from Airwave/Zeal/Snow2.
> 
> I talk about this in my video, which fucking Vimeo needs 30 minutes to "process" because I didn't pay them.


I see reading comprehension is not your strong suit. I suggest you go reread what I wrote then comprehend how it's worded, then reassess what you're trying to convey. 



lancemanly424 said:


> I think this would possibly helpful in back country situations in some way though. Maybe help with gray light or help locate someone if theyre stuck in a treewell or something. Programming for practical use as opposed to leisure and games.


NO, just NO. This is yet another thing that can and more than likely will interfere with the signal from the beacon. The saying less is more applies to this in a big way. When you're in the BC it's about knowledge and experience not relying on some stupid fad technology to save your ass. 

Once again to the OP just stop. Seriously fucking stop.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> The problem with this logic is that you would want to know which lift has more wait time while riding, so you can switch routes and take another lift. it's no use if you know the wait time when you already in the line no?


You can see the lifts from miles away if you stop during your ride, turn on points of interest, and then lifts in the distance are beaconed.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> "Derp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vimeo approved my video, it's now watchable.

Oh, and when I say "I started boarding in 2012 when I was 12" in my video... I meant 2002. I'm 24. :facepalm1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Michron90 said:


> Vimeo approved my video, it's now watchable.
> 
> Oh, and when I say "I started boarding in 2012 when I was 12" in my video... I meant 2002. I'm 24. :facepalm1:


Well this explains why you're trying to solve a non existent problem. Ride more technology less.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

:topicsucks:

OP, you and people like you are trying to suck the soul out of this sport.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks to all who filled out the survey!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The idea isnt bad, but to date its been poorly implemented. Recon looks cool in their video, but the reality of battery life, available apps, consistency, integration/compatibility with googles are all terrible. It needs to be available for a wide market. 

If you are going to do it make sure it isnt proprietary to one google frame (or even a couple. It has to fit most). 

Obviously its dangerous because most idiots cant drive and text or even talk on the phone. It has to be easily turned off and on. 

Id buy recon if it worked well and fit my goggles, but its far from it IMO.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, this thread is making me feel pretty youthful. Getting a real 'old man yelling from porch' vibe.

My top priorities for this sort of device would be:
1. Locating my friends when I can't see them directly. Would be great to just ride from top to bottom without having to wait a each intersection to make sure we're going the same way. Someone is always getting lost and trying to find people sucks. Guess this would require cell reception though (none at my local hills).
2. Map showing where I am and where the run leads, for unfamiliar resorts.
3. Controlling my music.

Can't say the speed/stats stuff really appeals to me. The friend locating thing would probably have to be active while moving to be useful.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Technology can do some amazing shit. And maybe location services in the goggle could be useful if you're riding somewhere more remote (though I haven't ridden anywhere remote, so can't speak from any sort of experience). But most of that stuff has no use for your everyday resort rider. People have apps for the little things they are into like clocking speed and it's not a huge hassle to take out a phone to start a program then take it out to stop it at the end. I am just envisioning every yahoo with money riding around the resort with these HUD goggles on their heads, talking on the phone-goggle in the lift line, constantly looking up their speed, and other dumb things :blahblah: - when the point is to RIDE, be with the people you're riding with, or enjoying the solitude if you are riding solo. I don't even bother with my phone out there unless i'm coordinating meetups with people I'm there with - and even then a lot of times if we get split up, we know we will run into each other at some point. For me, I can't justify spending money on something like that when the only function I'd use would be related to music - even then I'd use it sparingly.

I'm not here to shit all over your idea but I think you can find a better use for your knowledge/skill. Just my two cents.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

already got several preferred methods of augmenting my snowboard experience thanks


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the response.

In my opinion, what other people come to the mountain to do or not do is none of my business, as long as it doesn't hurt me. If they come for solitude and just to listen to music while they ride, fine. If they're like me and they think a more technology-infused experience on the mountain sounds cool, that's fine too. And if you're from the latter camp: let me know what you'd want, and I'll implement it.

Ride and Let Ride.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> Technology can do some amazing shit. And maybe location services in the goggle could be useful if you're riding somewhere more remote (though I haven't ridden anywhere remote, so can't speak from any sort of experience)...
> 
> ...when the point is to RIDE, be with the people you're riding with, or enjoying the solitude if you are riding solo. I don't even bother with my phone out there unless i'm coordinating meetups with people I'm there with - and even then a lot of times if we get split up, we know we will run into each other at some point...


With no cell reception, when people get split up we only find them at lunch, or at the car after last chair. One guy I only found when the ambulance turned up, haha (nothing permanent). Waste a lot of time waiting at the chair, etc.

Sounds like a lot of the cost and battery drain of the other displays is due to incorporating basically an entire android cellphone into the goggles. If there was a way to just have a cheap display with 1 or 2 friends direction/distance at a reasonable range with no cell coverage I'd buy that.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

do us a favor and put up a picture of your company logo... i'd like to see it because if some fucktard ever runs into me wearing these retarded shits i'm gonna rapesue you till you're living in a cardboard box. then i'll send the Duke lacrosse team and Kobe Bryant to your cardboard box to just regular rape you. 

if anyone says anything about backcountry again you will be raped by a yeti. fucking idiots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> do us a favor and put up a picture of your company logo... i'd like to see it because if some fucktard ever runs into me wearing these retarded shits i'm gonna rapesue you till you're living in a cardboard box. then i'll send the Duke lacrosse team and Kobe Bryant to your cardboard box to just regular rape you.
> 
> if anyone says anything about backcountry again you will be raped by a yeti. fucking idiots.


I'm pretty sure this is them big guy. http://www.rideonvision.com/


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm pretty sure this is them big guy. http://www.rideonvision.com/


rapesued. in the butt.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I will own the "get of my lawn" mantra on this issue and wear it proudly. 
It sucks for some people to get into snowboarding and for that to not be enough for them.. 

It's sad that they need to "infuse it with technology" to make it more "cool". 
But also, we are using crap like this to replace more and more of our own thinking and situational awareness.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Michron90 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> In my opinion, what other people come to the mountain to do or not do is none of my business, as long as it doesn't hurt me. If they come for solitude and just to listen to music while they ride, fine. If they're like me and they think a more technology-infused experience on the mountain sounds cool, that's fine too. And if you're from the latter camp: let me know what you'd want, and I'll implement it.
> 
> Ride and Let Ride.


Ride and let ride for sure...but I can have my opinion that it's a bit over the top, especially for people who are casual riders and who only do a week out of the year. But I can guarantee those people that have money will have them just to have them. They can do what they want with their money it just seems silly to me. For me, and most riders that I know, find that it's a distraction, not something they need, and would rather spend money on travel/tickets/gear (a lot of people on this forum also seem to feel this way). You asked for feedback, so here it is. I would rather have the function of the goggle itself be the best it can be. Actual anti-fog, all goggles are one lens fits all conditions, that kind of thing.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

These create unnecessary risk and are completely useless to people wearing contacts. Also resorts may start banning their use if collision and injury stats go up, and they will because people most likely to have enough free money to spend on these are also the ones who typically ride/ski 5 days a year. 

Honestly, out of all these unneeded inventions I'm still waiting for someone to come up with a nasal spray that can stop your nose running in the cold but won't dry it up. And a tinted sunscreen moisturizer that doesn't rub off on your clothes. These things I'd definitely support.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

whoa, that's so bad,forget Ride and let ride, this will cause accidents. People are distracted enough and oblivious in general, no need to augment that.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

deagol said:


> I will own the "get of my lawn" mantra on this issue and wear it proudly.
> It sucks for some people to get into snowboarding and for that to not be enough for them..
> 
> It's sad that they need to "infuse it with technology" to make it more "cool".
> But also, we are using crap like this to replace more and more of our own thinking and situational awareness.


I understand where you're coming from, and I think everyone has to draw the line somewhere as to how much is 'enough'. However, you could say this about pretty much any piece of technology.

Having GPS in your car is pretty much the same situation, and frankly it has saved my ass multiple times when trying to find some random house in big unfamiliar cities. Not easy to pull over and look at a map when downtown in rush hour traffic.

Sure, stuff like speed stats and having games on your goggles is basically a useless distraction while riding (though maybe useful on long solo chairlift rides), but if there are features that let me spend more time riding and less time doing stupid bullshit like waiting at the top of the lift wondering where the hell everyone else is then I'm all for it.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

CassMT said:


> whoa, that's so bad,forget Ride and let ride, this will cause accidents. People are distracted enough and oblivious in general, no need to augment that.


Like I've mentioned before, these features are only available while standing still. Almost nothing but some numbers like speed and alt (if you want) are available while riding.

And also, as I've said, this project is still in prototype. No need to freak out about how much you hate the idea of something, because it doesn't exist yet.... which is why I've made the survey, so you can tell me what you like/don't/think is dangerous without getting your panties into a bunch.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Michron90 said:


> …...Any *negative*/positive feedback? feel free to share here. Thanks!


So,.. what you _really_ meant was we only want to hear how much you love it?


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> So,.. what you _really_ meant was we only want to hear how much you love it?


No, I guess what I mean is, I'm confused why many here are afraid of the safety hazard of the goggles, when in the OP, I mentioned that features would automatically be off while moving.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

well, kickstarter will let you know what people think of the idea, good luck with it sincerely, maybe there is a market for this with the googleglass crowd


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

CassMT said:


> well, kickstarter will let you know what people think of the idea, good luck with it sincerely, maybe there is a market for this with the googleglass crowd


Thank ya, we're working hard. Second test session on the mountain in December to make it as safe, efficient, and handsfree as possible.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Well i will have my say now...

I love my tech, i love my gadgets, i love everything that does't involve work and i also love everything snow...

I have had various models of the Recon units, they all fall short, and they have 6 years+ in the business. Would i pay money for them now...? NO. They are simply not worth the money. The other side to this is you really do have to think about the goggles, and your goggles apart from anything else are butt ugly...!!! I would never buy them even for $100 with the HUD.

The next issue. For the people that do buy them... How exactly will they work when lens freeze up in freezing rain etc, how will they work when the goggles fog up, how will they work when you smash your face into the ground while trying to get over a rail...? Just curious...!

Kickstarter is a great leveller for all things tech, and i would imagine to get as far as kickstarter, you must have done some serious $ and then for backers there is no guarantee they will ever get delivered...

I don't think you will succeed...!

But, so you know, i do test the Oakley Airwave for Oakley EU, so i get why they are good. But then i also get why they are bad... If you want some beta testers who will give you honest feedback, then this is the place, but you might find it hard to get ANY good feedback...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Just out of interest, WHO is going to pay for all the beacons to be put into resorts for things like lift queue waiting times etc...??? And what will you sales areas be, is it purely US or US, CANADA and EU or even wider, i ask, because even basic mapping for resorts will cost you lots of money, and the biggest player in the game, still only covers the main resorts as the mapping is to expensive to buy for the amount of users...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> I understand where you're coming from, and I think everyone has to draw the line somewhere as to how much is 'enough'. However, you could say this about pretty much any piece of technology.
> 
> Having GPS in your car is pretty much the same situation, and frankly it has saved my ass multiple times when trying to find some random house in big unfamiliar cities. Not easy to pull over and look at a map when downtown in rush hour traffic.
> 
> Sure, stuff like speed stats and having games on your goggles is basically a useless distraction while riding (though maybe useful on long solo chairlift rides), but if there are features that let me spend more time riding and less time doing stupid bullshit like waiting at the top of the lift wondering where the hell everyone else is then I'm all for it.


I would ditch them if they took too long and regroup at the bottom. We sometimes use FRS radiosto keep together or choose a meeting time/place. It is technology, but not the kind that replaces a portion of your brain. It also doesn't "get in your eyes" like these goggles.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

How many people still use good old old school walkie talkies...!!!

I have 4 of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00GZHD0RM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

They are the best thing, batteries last, they always work, and they are cheap...! We are 4 in the family, but if friends come over we move them around to the groups we go out in so someone is always in contact... I love them...!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Michron90 said:


> No, I guess what I mean is, I'm confused why many here are afraid of the safety hazard of the goggles, when in the OP, I mentioned that features would automatically be off while moving.


You're a victim of your own ego and bubble. You came here to ask people for feedback, but only if it benefits the ego stroking and your microcosm of the universe. You should heed the advice of those that snowboard a shit load more than you. 

Your design is fatally flawed currently. You have a giant peripheral block with the pack on the side of the strap. As mentioned this has been done by others and they've gotten away from it. 

As I said you're trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist. And you're not even taking into account that some of the things you're promising you can't deliver on. Lift lines? OK so you might have the upload capacity programmed in, but that doesn't account downloading, infrequent stops, stupidity in the lift line, etc. etc. It's another false promise through the guise of creative marketing.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

deagol said:


> I would ditch them if they took too long and regroup at the bottom. We sometimes use FRS radiosto keep together or choose a meeting time/place. It is technology, but not the kind that replaces a portion of your brain. It also doesn't "get in your eyes" like these goggles.


Haha, yeah that's what happens, but sometimes it's nice to ride with other people instead of ending up solo 90% of the time. I picked up a set of radios, but they're a pain. Have to stop, pull it out and hope the other person can hear theirs and responds. Would be easier to just look at something to see where other people are.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> As I said you're trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist. And you're not even taking into account that some of the things you're promising you can't deliver on. Lift lines? OK so you might have the upload capacity programmed in, but that doesn't account downloading, infrequent stops, stupidity in the lift line, etc. etc. It's another false promise through the guise of creative marketing.


I have yet to promise anything.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Michron90 said:


> You can see the lifts from miles away if you stop during your ride, turn on points of interest, and then lifts in the distance are beaconed.





Michron90 said:


> I have yet to promise anything.


You're right you're talking about a feature. A feature you have no control over. No algorithm can take in all the factors to dictate lift line times, it can roughly at best give a guestimate. 

It's admirable you keep defending this shit product, but all it tells me as someone that lives in one of the most visited ski resorts in the world and a rider that clocks over 200 days a year that you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground. 

Your market is tech nerds that don't snowboard. A real snowboarder that rides more than 5 days a year has no use for this. Your prototype design limits visibility not because of the HUD but the goggle design and that pack on the outside of the strap. It's not even a practically tested product. It's also entering into a market that has an established leader that has failed numerous times to gain market share. As mentioned as well there's the distraction factor, while you keep claiming it will be minimal I know it's going to be the same as how every idiot and their brother now looks like a Teletubby with a GoPro on their head trying to get "epic" shots of them riding a groomer. It becomes a distraction, one that has potential for disaster. You can argue it won't, but it's not going to sway me because I am on the front lines. 

Yet you in your ego as the inventor will sit here and defend yourself and your bad idea rather than listen to the people that you should be trying to attract. I could write an article on why this will fail, and I might. But I would rather sit back and watch you shoot yourself in the foot first over and over. 

There's a little philosophy for inventors that you need to reevaluate. Is there a problem? Can I solve this problem? Does my product now solve this problem or has it created unwanted problems through its solution? Is there a market? Does my solution to this problem have a market?

You right now don't bring anything to the table that doesn't already exist and not solve a problem.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> How many people still use good old old school walkie talkies...!!!
> 
> ......!


Yup, the FRS radios I was referring to in my post are walkie talkies... simple and effective, not too much.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

deagol said:


> Yup, the FRS radios I was referring to in my post are walkie talkies... simple and effective, not too much.


I think we should reinvent these, launch them on Kickstarter for snowboarders, call it new, and get BA on board...

I mean these could even be used int he BC as well, and they don;t need a cell tower to work...!!!

We would make a fortune...!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kevin137 said:


> I think we should reinvent these, launch them on Kickstarter for snowboarders, call it new, and get BA on board...
> 
> I mean these could even be used int he BC as well, and they don;t need a cell tower to work...!!!
> 
> We would make a fortune...!


Just ask for 100k 10k goes to me for endorsement.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just ask for 100k 10k goes to me for endorsement.


Why aim so low, i mean going by the amount of idiots that have money to waste, we should be aiming at least 7 figures...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kevin137 said:


> Why aim so low, i mean going by the amount of idiots that have money to waste, we should be aiming at least 7 figures...


I just need 10k to redo my website. I'm not greedy.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

if this would get more tech addicted kids from SF into the back-country, then what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your market is tech nerds that don't snowboard. A real snowboarder that rides more than 5 days a year has no use for this.


I think this is the real reason your product won't work out. Your target market is gonna be rich people who ride a few days a year. Your die hard riders won't want this, and those who ride less than a week per year typically aren't going to fork over the money for it.

I don't need an app to tell me what the lift lines are like. I ride enough that I know what areas are going to be crowded and can avoid them pretty easily without any help. 

I love tech stuff, but on the hill I imagine I would use these for one run, say "ah, that's kinda cool", and then toss them aside because they are a distraction. The info they give isn't actually that useful for this sport.


----------



## Michron90 (Nov 4, 2014)

@Dutty, thanks for your input. Hopefully there'll be enough of a market in those who are casual skiers/boarders and who can afford our goggles for us to be successful. By the way, our goggles won't be nearly as expensive as Airwave etc.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

There not a single resort in my mind that I can think that this would be useful. Unless your 100% dependent on devices to find your asshole every day, I truly can't see a use for this. I looked through the survey and couldn't even think of something I'd like to add for uses. Maybe there is a market but I can't even image it's going to cover your manufacturing costs. It just feels like taking Facebook to the hill which is stupid IMO. The resorts just aren't big enough to feel the need to track my lost friends or search for the bottom of the run to find the bar, or worry about fucking with my friends. Isn't that what a computer console is for, doing that stuff when your bored? There's plenty of free apps that tell you speed. Phone will track your laps if that's your thing. And if it's too cold to take your gloves off, your not going to want any sort of eye obstruction. 

I can appreciate the technical creativity, but I honestly feel like it's a lost cause. Best of luck.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Michron90 said:


> @Dutty, thanks for your input. *Hopefully there'll be enough of a market in those who are casual skiers/boarders* and who can afford our goggles for us to be successful. By the way, our goggles won't be nearly as expensive as Airwave etc.


Not in here, but there is certainly a large market of people that fit that demographic. Realize that the people populating this forum are, for the most part, pretty die hard ride everyday they can types, not many will need this device.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Not in here, but there is certainly a large market of people that fit that demographic. Realize that the people populating this forum are, for the most part, pretty die hard ride everyday they can types, not many will need this device.


There are people that fit that demographic, but how will many will want to spend money on a goggle that is already being manufactured by more well known brands? I haven't researched this so I don't know...but it seems like the goggles available cover that niche pretty well.

I agree with ridinbend and his post. The goggles available have everything one could possibly want in tech. Adding lift lines and bar locations in your vision just seems like a bunch of clutter, whether you're moving or not. I can't think of many resorts where just looking at the map isn't good enough - and most places have their shops/restaurants together in one general area, so it's not like it's hard to find. And lift lines change all day - but you can get a general idea of the wait by simply looking at them. Like I said, I think making the perfect goggle should be the aim - instead of making a goggle filled with techno stuff that already exists on other goggles.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Does it make powder? If it does I'm in because that's the only thing I need when I'm on the hill. Oh and my board....and this book of matches.....and this chair. Some powder my board this book of matches and this chair that's all I need.....and this lamp....all I need is some powder my.........


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

deagol said:


> I love this quote !


I'm pretty skeptical about the ability to get realtime lift line data, but this isn't really accurate. A lot of places you're not going to see the lift line until you're committed to using that lift.

Edit: Guess that post got deleted, but this was the quote I'm referring to:



radiomuse210 said:


> And lift lines change all day - but you can get a general idea of the wait by simply looking at them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

BoardWalk said:


> Does it make powder? If it does I'm in because that's the only thing I need when I'm on the hill. Oh and my board....and this book of matches.....and this chair. Some powder my board this book of matches and this chair that's all I need.....and this lamp....all I need is some powder my.........


Steve Martin in "_The Jerk_", right ?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

deagol said:


> Steve Martin in "_The Jerk_", right ?


TaDa.......


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

As I recall, his character in that movie was ruined by lawsuits against his invention that fit on glasses: the "Octigrab"...


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

those goggles look like crap and you can see the frame. Bottom line is these things would be cool for like 2 runs and then you would get bored with it and just use them as regular goggles. No one is going to spend a ton of money on goggles that don't even have wide lens. I have an app on my iPhone called ski tracks that literally does the same thing and it only cost a dollar.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

1. I'm assuming you need cell coverage for the functionality (i.e. lift wait times, seeing your friends, etc.), most hills I board at have terrible coverage if any. Great for smaller city hills, but then it's tough to loose people at small city hills.

Here's how I get around this issue: "I'll meet you at the car at 4:00"

2. Where is the lift time data going to come from? I know Nakiska certainly doesn't publish real time lift wait times, and I think the only one I've ever seen with any sort of real time data was Whistler. Fernie posts which bowls/runs/lifts are open on their mobile app, but nothing about lift wait times. Why? Because that changes from minute to minute.

Here's how I get around this issue: Ride on non-peak days, at non-peak hills, or on non-peak chairs.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Shut up you crybabies. Especially BurtonAvenger and Shredlife. Just because you broke hippies took a vow of poverty to be snowboard bums that couldn't go pro doesn't mean the productive members of society don't want to buy innovative tech. You were probably just as short sighted about people wanting to put video cameras on their head and look what GoPro did.

OP, make this, but do it right. So far, no one has done it right. If it's a real HUD, people will be all over it, and it would be a lifesaver in the backcountry. If it's a mini screen inside the goggle, don't bother.


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

So obviously a lot of haters of this idea here...I would fall into the category of someone who would not purchase these because my favorite part of snowboarding is the solitude and beauty of my surroundings. I find it to be a religious experience when I'm alone on top of a 12K for peak looking around at the vastness of nature...anyway...I appreciate the entrepreneurial spirit and think there are some features that people may like and general comments, so here you go...

1) Having cell service is a bigger concern at this point since it is typically hard to find, so I'm not sure how a data connection is going to go. I have a set of walkies as someone mentioned earlier, so maybe add radio tech as a backup communication device.

2) I think that it could be helpful to include a GPS style direction system that allows you to preprogram some runs and tells you which way to go at trail merges. More important to people from out of town on big mountains they don't know.

3) Auto warnings when people are approaching out of bounds markers or hazardous obstacles. I almost flew over a cliff after hiking the headwall at Jackson when I was in college. Complete idiot mistake on my part, but would give me more confidence when I'm in the side country going down a steep for the first time.

4) Avalanche conditions report and compass so that people can better determine the risks in different areas/exposures or better know which way to hike when lost.

5) Sync the goggles with your beacon, so that you do not have to look down when you're doing your search. (see earlier post's concerns with beacon interference)

6) Have a call blocking feature that keeps anyone from bothering you on the mountain, especially work calls. Also, add a feature to slap anyone that wants to take or make one of these calls.

Anyway, hopefully this is helpful. Making a product that would be useful to people MAY not be such a terrible thing, but if you're goal is to simply introduce Facebook/Twitter to a bunch of kids that don't know how to experience the world around them without technology, I hope you fail miserably.


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

I probably should've watched the video before commenting...that design looks horrible. You need to somehow protect the device vs leaving outside of the goggle. The glass display needs to be inside the goggle lens to protect it and your field of vision needs to be free. Keep in mind that snowboarders ride sideways, so peripheral vision if very important...I'm more skeptical after watching that video....


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Let me answer what is in your Survery for you with an answer on my feelings, i like to do things publicly, so as to make sure i am transparent...

1. Post Videos and Stats.

Already available in numerous free and paid for apps as well as other goggles, so not really something that would make me buy these.

2. See the run piste highlighted.

Really, if i look through my goggles i can see that anyway, i don't get what you are trying to do here, i have eyes, i don't need you to show me the run as well... Besides, this would mean a distraction while riding surely...

3. Annoy your friends by throwing what...???

If i want to annoy my friends i will simply do that by throwing a real snowball, or if they are not there, by posting where i am from that free app i already mentioned.

4. See your location on a map.

Oh my, i wonder how i ever managed to get there or down a hill without a map constantly in front of my eyes, i mean, i must get lost an awful lot...

5. Communicate with friends on the mountain.

That is what chairs are for, and failing that radios that work regardless of cell coverage... 

6. See your friends locations.

If i lose my friends, there are 2 different things that can happen, 1st is get on and enjoy your day without them, 2nd is use the radio that you already have. I do NOT need to see my friends location 50 meters further down the hill in my goggles.

7. Find ski lodges, bars etc

If i don't know where they are before i get there, how am i supposed to partake in some apres ski... All good days are planned with this being the end of the day so we ALL already know the best place to be thanks...!

8. Play games

Really, play coin pickup while riding down a hill...? Are you serious...??? This has to be the most dangerous thing i can ever assume for the correct use of any such goggles... And will certainly result in the person using them and probably you as well should this ever make it to market and there is an accident...!!! Ridiculous...!

So now, Optional...

Give up, you are wasting your time, and other peoples money, as you will never get to market with these at a profitable level that people will get the quality they deserve...! Just NO...!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk how missed this...

I'd never use this becasue:
1 I'm a dinosour...have a 90's cell phone that gets turns on when I have to make a call...which happens 1-2/month.
2 Highly doubt that any hill wants to hire a full-time alogarithm guy...my eldest son does this for a big city fire dept...not cheap nor easy.
3 Its a soul sucking device...I out there for my soul....not to get sucked off by some techno device...Hell even hot shredder babes have a tough time competing for my attention on the hill.
4 OP do some techno device that helps humanity, alleviates suffering for poor hungry, homeless and dis-enfranchised folks....I think our way less than 1% population that has the good fortune to enjoy this sport can do just fine with your goggs.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Idk how missed this...
> 
> *I'd never use this becasue:
> 1 I'm a dinosour...have a 90's cell phone that gets turns on when I have to make a call...which happens 1-2/month.*
> ...


You know,.. I guess I'd have to agree with you on that one! There are plenty of times I've regretted giving up my "flip phone" 4-5 years ago for my Crapple iPhone!

Of course I'm torn on your third point. I agree that I'm on the mountain for my peace of mind and to renew my soul, but I have to say,…! I _"Always" _ manage to notice the hot shredder babes! :hairy: I'm _OLD_,.. I'm not dead! Of course unless I'm falling on my ass in the lift line,..? They're usually not taking any notice of me!  :lol:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm gonna patent a goggle the just runs TRice pov vids on a lil screen inside, so i can just sit on the couch and admire my awesome virtual riding. kickstarter soon....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> I'm pretty skeptical about the ability to get realtime lift line data, but this isn't really accurate. A lot of places you're not going to see the lift line until you're committed to using that lift.
> 
> Edit: Guess that post got deleted, but this was the quote I'm referring to:


No my post is still there...I was referring to a situation where you know what lift you want to go to in order to get to the trail/area of the mountain you want to ride. If it's all up in the air, and you just want to get to the lift that's a little shorter and ride whatever trails it takes you to, then this might be something you could use. In my experience, on a crowded day, most lift line waits are going to be on the long side - with wait times decreasing the more advanced you go. In these cases, I try to avoid going back down to the lodge for as long as possible, but if there is an area I want to ride and the lift line is long, then so be it. Whatever the case, in my opinion it just seems unnecessary and wait times are something you can figure out during your time on the mountain - which lines you run into that tend to be long and which ones tend to be on the shorter side. And if I'm somewhere new, it still doesn't take too long to figure out where the crowds seem to go.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Michron90 said:


> video included!.


side question. I keep seeing startups from telaviv come across my radar. 

Why is a tech guy from San Fran in tel aviv trying to do a startup? 

They must have a good startup community there, seen really large well funded tech companies come out of there.

My quick feedback. 
- congrats on the kickstarter and doing your homework, ie. knowing you need to do a pre-campaign to raise awareness long before your kickstarter drops.
- you seem dead set on being a product company, specifically an overlay/augmented style. Are you so sure that's the real value need of your users? Recon has an open API, you can focus on your full solution vs just the google.
- no offense, but software programmers know nothing about product design. most programmers have the same flaw, they undervalue the roles and functions of designers and salesmen. hire a good designer vs product iterations. money well spent. (hint: linkedin just showed me a oakley designer that freelances)
- apple watch coming january can do every single feature you've mentioned and more. voice activated, activated upon raising my wrist, can be interacted with a gesture sensing glove insert, or touchscreen fabric tipped glove, it knows my friends locations, speed, altitude, lift line waits (if resort has an api). Its only struggle is operating temperatures <36, but so does your product unless you use high end chip sets, which you can't afford. (hint: here is a better problem to solve)
- you don't need beacons to 'see' POI's, look at what gimbal did.

anyway, best of luck. Should be in the US with a startup, go 'merica!!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> No my post is still there...I was referring to a situation where you know what lift you want to go to in order to get to the trail/area of the mountain you want to ride. If it's all up in the air, and you just want to get to the lift that's a little shorter and ride whatever trails it takes you to, then this might be something you could use. In my experience, on a crowded day, most lift line waits are going to be on the long side - with wait times decreasing the more advanced you go. In these cases, I try to avoid going back down to the lodge for as long as possible, but if there is an area I want to ride and the lift line is long, then so be it. Whatever the case, in my opinion it just seems unnecessary and wait times are something you can figure out during your time on the mountain - which lines you run into that tend to be long and which ones tend to be on the shorter side. And if I'm somewhere new, it still doesn't take too long to figure out where the crowds seem to go.


or you could use a map app on your phone, which is probably already playing music, to give voice directions. something like .."telling all y'all this is sabatoge, telling all ya'll this...beep, turn right at next trail head, beep,...I can't stand it ,..."


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

augie said:


> or you could use a map app on your phone, which is probably already playing music, to give voice directions. something like .."telling all y'all this is sabatoge, telling all ya'll this...beep, turn right at next trail head, beep,...I can't stand it ,..."



Hahaha I have Sabotage on one of my "ride to the mountain and pump me up" mix cds. Yes I still have mix cds despite having a phone that holds a bunch of my music....made most of them a good ten years ago and still bumpin' em today.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Op...augmented reality....really, you can augment my reality?....I highly doubt it...seems like your device would diminish and distract from my reality 

Well augment this....


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

CassMT said:


> i'm gonna patent a goggle the just runs TRice pov vids on a lil screen inside, so i can just sit on the couch and admire my awesome virtual riding. kickstarter soon....


HAHAHA I would rather fund that then these goggles. T rice is the man


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> With no cell reception, when people get split up we only find them at lunch, or at the car after last chair. One guy I only found when the ambulance turned up, haha (nothing permanent). Waste a lot of time waiting at the chair, etc.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of the cost and battery drain of the other displays is due to incorporating basically an entire android cellphone into the goggles. If there was a way to just have a cheap display with 1 or 2 friends direction/distance at a reasonable range with no cell coverage I'd buy that.


Get some cheap basic 2 way radios. pick a channel. get everyone set to it. Done.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well augment this....


Pure beauty...
*sights*


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> Get some cheap basic 2 way radios. pick a channel. get everyone set to it. Done.





cerebroside said:


> Haha, yeah that's what happens, but sometimes it's nice to ride with other people instead of ending up solo 90% of the time. I picked up a set of radios, but they're a pain. Have to stop, pull it out and hope the other person can hear theirs and responds. Would be easier to just look at something to see where other people are.


Radios are great, but they're not perfect. Something more instantaneous would be a huge improvement.
I think in the meantime I'm just going to wire up an active mixer for mine so I can at least get it through my audio headset.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That would be a good idea actually.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Idk how missed this...
> 
> I'd never use this becasue:
> 1 I'm a dinosour...have a 90's cell phone that gets turns on when I have to make a call...which happens 1-2/month.
> ...


:bowdown: :yahoo: dude, who died and made you Solomon? Your title should be resident philosopher.


----------



## jtm235 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Recon Insturments*

Recon Instruments already did this (not saying it can't be done better):

Snow2

You should check out its features list, has pretty much everything you suggested. 

A couple of my notes/ideas about the Recon goggles:

- It could use overall better integration with Android and IOS such as the ability to scroll through pictures and play videos directly to the HUD.
- The ability to call people from only the HUD/wrist remote control.
- integrated speakers/ear buds
- vent fan for anti-fog such as in IOX Elite Turbo goggles.
- Integrated avalanche beacon.
- The ability to remove the HUD from the goggles.
- Integrate the HUD + Goggles directly into the helmet, giving you more space to work with for components, batteries, antennas, sensors, etc..
- Integrated camera such as in ZEAL HD goggles.
- Be able to switch the side of the HUD, to accommodate goofy riders. Recon put the HUD on the right side, being I am a goofy rider, I would rather have better field of vision with my downhill eye and put the HUD on my uphill (left) eye.

I am a software developer myself, let me know if you would like to discuss further.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

jtm235 said:


> Recon Instruments already did this (not saying it can't be done better):
> 
> Snow2
> 
> ...


I will address your points, not sure if you have one or not, but if you do then i don't get it...? Do you know the product or not...???

Better integration... Battery life would suck even more, and why would you need to watch a video on your goggles...?

The ability to call... Why do you need to call anyone, you are out having fun! However you can answer a call and return calls with no problem.

Integrated headphone... Really? They are goggles not a head set.

Vent/Fan... They have enough venting, and very very very rarely fog up, in fact in 3 seasons i have had them fog up once!

Removable... They are, just not useable when removed...

Integrate into helmet... That is ridiculous, everyone has a different head shape, and it is hard enough to get a helmet that fits properly and is comfortable, and then what happens when you crack your head hard into the ground, end of hud and helmet!

Integrate Camera... Again ridiculous, cost is prohibitive as is space, and any camera mounted in goggles looks ridiculous, and is also only ever useful fort hat one sport!

Mountable on reverse side... Another i don't get it, it doesn't obscure any of the view from the goggles, i ride both regular and switch, and it makes no difference whatsoever to how you view it!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jtm235 said:


> Recon Instruments already did this (not saying it can't be done better):
> 
> Snow2
> 
> ...


That just sounds like a whole bunch of unnecessary bullshit. Why do you need to scroll through pics and vids with your goggles? Seriously. I genuinely want to know why anyone would feel the need to do that on the slopes with their goggles on.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> That just sounds like a whole bunch of unnecessary bullshit. Why do you need to scroll through pics and vids with your goggles? Seriously. I genuinely want to know why anyone would feel the need to do that on the slopes with their goggles on.


some people can't just live in the moment..


----------



## jtm235 (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> I will address your points, not sure if you have one or not, but if you do then i don't get it...? Do you know the product or not...???


I have the Oakley Airwave 1.5 goggles, so yes, I know the product. I actually developed an app for the product.



Kevin137 said:


> Better integration... Battery life would suck even more, and why would you need to watch a video on your goggles...?


I could think of a ton of reason, perhaps for training purposes/lessons.



Kevin137 said:


> The ability to call... Why do you need to call anyone, you are out having fun! However you can answer a call and return calls with no problem.


Some people have friends (who could also be out on the same mountain). I don't know about you but I hate taking my gloves off and phone out of my pocket anytime I need to make a phone call, especially when it's cold or wet.



Kevin137 said:


> Integrated headphone... Really? They are goggles not a head set.


Yeah, really. 



Kevin137 said:


> Vent/Fan... They have enough venting, and very very very rarely fog up, in fact in 3 seasons i have had them fog up once!


All goggles have the potential to fog up. Mine fogged up a couple times.



Kevin137 said:


> Removable... They are, just not useable when removed...


Not easily removal from my experience with Oakley Airwave 1.5. You are correct though...they are also not obstructing vision when removed. Nor would one have to worry about damaging the unit on very wet days.



Kevin137 said:


> Integrate into helmet... That is ridiculous, everyone has a different head shape, and it is hard enough to get a helmet that fits properly and is comfortable, and then what happens when you crack your head hard into the ground, end of hud and helmet!


Your idea of ridiculous is subjective. In order to make it work, safety would obviously have to be a priority. If the components were modular they could be placed in positions on the helmet that would not significantly interfere with the functionality of the helmet. In the rare event of a helmet-smashing crash, the modular components could potentially be reused.



Kevin137 said:


> Integrate Camera... Again ridiculous, cost is prohibitive as is space, and any camera mounted in goggles looks ridiculous, and is also only ever useful fort hat one sport!


Again, subjective. I think a GoPro protruding from the helmet looks even more ridiculous, but I still have one because I like what it does.



Kevin137 said:


> Mountable on reverse side... Another i don't get it, it doesn't obscure any of the view from the goggles, i ride both regular and switch, and it makes no difference whatsoever to how you view it!


I can tell you from first hand experience, it does affect my field of view on the side which the HUD is on.

Look, HUD goggles are obviously not for everyone, for a variety of reasons. A lot of people may think these features are unnecessary. I do believe, however, there would be a niche market of moderate to high-income techies who would easily drop $1,000+ on an "improved" HUD implementation.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I have the Oakley Snow and Snow2 have used them for 3 years, it is ridiculous to actually go down the route you are talking...! 

No one in there right mind would buy integrated helmet into goggles and headphones...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I have the Oakley Snow and Snow2 have used them for 3 years, it is ridiculous to actually go down the route you are talking...!
> 
> No one in there right mind would buy integrated helmet into goggles and headphones...


Well.... Ruroc.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

My point exactly, badly made cheap plastic that has no place in snowboarding unless you want to look a dick...

Now integrate heads up into that with headphones, and you have a helmet that costs in excess of $1200 and it only works if you have it all the same, meaning none of it is usable with anything else...

POINTLESS...!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

here is my outfit for the coming season..


----------



## jtm235 (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> No one in there right mind would buy integrated helmet into goggles and headphones...


I would buy it...and I like to think I am in [my] right mind.

No one is suggesting this item would ever be mainstream in skiing/snowboarding. They would obviously be for people with a certain affinity towards technology and the excess income to spend.


----------

